# al lado vs. junto a



## JaRuleKing

Hola,

me podríais explicar cuál es la deferencia entre esas dos expresiones? 

P. ej., por qué se dice: junta a la pobreza hay corrupción. Y no: 
al lado de la pobreza hay corrupción?

Cómo me lo podéis explicar, porque en un test la segunda variante me salió incorrecto.

Saludos,
A.A.


----------



## Lidi

"Al lado" se utiliza para indicar la situación (el lugar) de algo o alguien. "Junto a " ,en este contexto ,significa "además de":Además de pobreza hay corrupción. "Al lado" aquí no tendría sentido.


----------



## JaRuleKing

Hola Lidi,

pero eso quiere decir que "junto a" nunca se utiliza con personas? Es decir, se refiere más a procesos??

Y "al lado". Aquí también tengo otra pregunta. Puede ser que con personas sólo se utilice, p. ej., "a mi lado"?? O "al lado de mí" también es correcto??

Ejemplo entero .


"Ana está a mi lado." O "Ana está al lado de mí" también es correcto?

Saludos!!


----------



## l'amore

JaRuleKing said:


> Hola Lidi,
> 
> pero eso quiere decir que "junto a" nunca se utiliza con personas? Es decir, se refiere más a procesos??
> 
> Y "al lado". Aquí también tengo otra pregunta. Puede ser que con personas sólo se utilice, p. ej., "a mi lado"?? O "al lado de mí" también es correcto??
> 
> Ejemplo entero .
> 
> 
> "Ana está a mi lado." O "Ana está al lado de mí" también es correcto?
> 
> Saludos!!



A mi lado o al lado de mí.Están bien las dos formas.

junto o junta se pueden usar con las personas.Por ejemplo ; 

Ojalá estuvieras junto a mi

Si yo fuera una mujer, diría '' Ojalá estuvieras junta a mi.''

Espero que haya quitado tu curiosidad.


----------



## JaRuleKing

Ok,

muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!

Saludos


----------



## l'amore

Bitte Schön liebe/r Jaruleking.Es freut mich daß ich dir geholfen könnte.


----------



## JaRuleKing

Bin lieber und nicht liebe ;-).

und besser ist zu sagen: Es freut mich, dass ich dir geholfen habe. oder noch besser: Es freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.

Wahrscheinlich hast du beim Schreiben an beides gedacht ;-).

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Espero que sepas perdonar que "entre con el cuchillo entre los dientes", pero no puedo pasar por alto algunos deslices de tu comentario



l'amore said:


> A mi lado o al lado de mí.Están bien las dos formas.


 
No es correcto. Las formas correctas serían "a mi lado" o "al lado *mía*" 



l'amore said:


> Si yo fuera una mujer, diría '' Ojalá estuvieras *junta* a mi.''


 
¿Perdón?  Independientemente de que seas mujer u hombre dirás 
*junto a*, ya que es una locución preposicional (que, por tanto, no varía en género) que significa "cerca de".




l'amore said:


> Espero que haya quitado tu curiosidad.


 
Supongo que querías decir "espero haber satisfecho tu curiosidad".

Debes saber, que con tu respuesta no le haces ningún favor a quien pregunta.

Un saludo
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

Lidi said:


> "Al lado" se utiliza para indicar la situación (el lugar) de algo o alguien. "Junto a " ,en este contexto ,significa "además de":Además de pobreza hay corrupción. "Al lado" aquí no tendría sentido.


 
Disiento "un poquito". 

*Junto a*, en este contexto, significa lo mismo que en cualquier otro... *cerca de*.

Junto a la pobreza hay corrupción = Cerca de la pobreza hay (se encuentra la) corrupción.


----------



## JaRuleKing

Hola ErOtto,

gracias por tu comentario. pero aún me queda una pregunta: Por que dices:

"a mi lado" o "al lado *mía*" 

es siempre "al lado mía" o eso depende de la persona si es mas. o fem.?? Como el lado es mas. no entiendo porque es mía???

O, puede ser que sea algo semejante que "en contra mía"?? Hay también se pone la forma fem., da igual que persona esté hablando, verdad??


----------



## l'amore

ErOtto said:


> Espero que sepas perdonar que "entre con el cuchillo entre los dientes", pero no puedo pasar por alto algunos deslices de tu comentario
> 
> 
> 
> No es correcto. Las formas correctas serían "a mi lado" o "al lado *mía*"
> 
> *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=95995* *Mira este link*
> 
> ¿Perdón?  Independientemente de que seas mujer u hombre dirás
> *junto a*, ya que es una locución preposicional (que, por tanto, no varía en género) que significa "cerca de".
> 
> *No tengo idea como pasó esto pero en este aspecto tienes razón.Como dijiste es una locución personal.Lo siento por la información incorrecta*
> 
> 
> Supongo que querías decir "espero haber satisfecho tu curiosidad".
> 
> Debes saber, que con tu respuesta no le haces ningún favor a quien pregunta.
> 
> *quitar la curiosidad es una forma usada en países latinoamericanos aunque sea mejor decir''espero haber satisfecho tu curiosidad.*
> 
> Un saludo
> ErOtto



Gracias por la corrección.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Birke

JaRuleKing said:


> Hola ErOtto,
> 
> gracias por tu comentario. pero aún me queda una pregunta: Por que dices:
> 
> "a mi lado" o "al lado *mía*"
> 
> es siempre "al lado mía" o eso depende de la persona si es mas. o fem.?? Como el lado es mas. no entiendo porque es mía???




No le busques explicación, que no creo que la tenga.
Tal vez sea un desliz motivado en el fervor con el que ErOtto entró a corregir ese "junta a" que a mí misma casi me ha provocado un desmayo.  

_Lado_ es sustantivo masculino, así que cualquier adjetivo que le pongamos habrá de ser necesariamente masculino: igual que decimos _lado izquierdo, lado derecho, lado equivocado, lado correcto_… habrá que decir _lado mío, lado tuyo._ 

–_Espero tenerte a mi lado, ven corriendo al lado mío._


----------



## ErOtto

Birke said:


> No le busques explicación, que no creo que la tenga.
> Tiene un explicación muy sencilla... "errare humanum est"... vamos, que metí la pata.
> 
> Tal vez sea un desliz motivado en el fervor con el que ErOtto entró a corregir ese "junta a" que a mí misma casi me ha provocado un desmayo.
> 
> Me apunto a la excelente excusa que me has proporcionado.
> No, ahora en serio, simplemente no repasé mi respuesta como debí haber hecho.
> 
> _Lado_ es sustantivo masculino, así que cualquier adjetivo que le pongamos habrá de ser necesariamente masculino...
> 
> Correctísimo.


 
Aquí lo que dice la RAE al respecto. 

Saludos
Er


----------

